# is my hedgehog



## meowmeowoooo (Oct 7, 2019)

I came home tonight to find my hedgehog, pinecone, cold and unresponsive. Upon doing more research me and my roommate were debating if she was dead or in hibernation. She did not die fully open, she was half curled up with her legs straight out and her face still visible. Her eyes were closed. She did not respond to tapping on the nose or a small poke by a toothpick. Her mouth was sightly open and she had saliva coming out of her mouth.

I am just curious what someone who maybe had the same situation happen, before I did anything. I have had her for almost a year now and I just wanna be sure I can do everything for her.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, sorry to hear of your poor hedgehog, the best thing to do is to wrap her in a warm fleece with heat pad.
See if you are able to get an emergency vet appointment to see if they can offer any advice.

Sylvia from the mouth doesn't sound good, hopefully someone else can offer some further help/advice.


----------



## Taroon (Jul 5, 2018)

It's two hours later. How is everything? My hope is you took pinecone to an emergency vet.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Oct 1, 2019)

Did she die?


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

It sounds like she's unfortunately passed; hedgehogs who have hibernated are usually in a very tight ball. The way you've described her sounds like her body is in rigor mortis. 

I really hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

I know someone already commented this. but it sounds like rigor mortis. I'm very sorry for your loss. I had a hedgehog who hibernated twice, both times she was very tightly in a ball, but obviously breathing. I'm posting this incase some one searching finds this information helpful. Both times it took an extended amount of time being warmed up and coaxing to eat until she was normal.


----------

